# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Ben & Lisa: Let Loose (Episode Discussions)

## Bryan

Starting from this Monday on E4: 9:00pm, there will be a new Hollyoaks spin-off series starring Ben and Lisa.

For the next 15 weeks, all discussion of this show can be done in the thread   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

*Spoilers for this show can be viewed and posted here:*

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...782#post182782

----------


## emma_strange

so far not really enjoying it. give me regular hollyoaks any day. Though half an hour left of it so we'll see if it gets any better. And does anyone know if they are real brother and sister or just step brother and sister?

----------


## Debs

yeah have to say that it not great! ill watch it next week and give it  a chance but cant see it improving

----------


## Chris_2k11

I couldn't get into it at all   :Ponder:  Not my cup of tea im afraid!   :Thumbsdown:  lol

----------


## Gem288

I'm such a fool, I thought it started tonight and I was watching the new series of Spooks that started last night at nine!!!  :Wal2l:  
By the above comments I gather it wasn't amazing, but does anyine know if it's repaeted at all during the week!!??

Thanks   :Bow:  

Gem xx  :Heart:

----------


## emma_strange

yeah on sunday i think. e4 at something like 9 or 10, not sure on the details but deff on sunday

----------


## Bad Wolf

didnt get in to it at all- absoultly awful

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah it should be on second chance sunday- but i don't know what time..

----------


## Jade

> Yeah it should be on second chance sunday- but i don't know what time..


I think they said 9

----------


## Angeltigger

> angeltiger - as you missed it this is what happened with ben and lisa
> 
> *do not read if you have not watched the episode and dont want the repeat spoiled*
> 
> ben and lisa went to a christmas eve party at the bar, and whilst they were there nathan turned up, nathan was trying to persuade lisa to leave ben, and ben saw him with her through the window, lisa was telling him to go away, but nathan kissed her cheek and ben saw. ben confronted nathan in the toilets (nathan was doing cocaine in the loos, and ben got a photo of him whilst doing it) and threatedned nathan to leave lisa alone, he also thumped nathan, and stuck his head down the loo.
> 
> ben did not say to lisa that he new anything until the next day, as an ex of lukes turned up (on xmas day) and said that she was pregnant with his child, she went into labour on that day and the gang went with them to the hospital (the child turned out not to be his) lisa asked ben at the hospital if he was ok, he said yes and she said he had been distant and was he thinking about arthur. in the next scene ben and lisa were sitting in the hospital, and she told ben that she loved him and would not ever hurt him, ben asked if she would always tell the truth and she said yes (though you could tell she was uncomfortable) then one of the other characters came in sight, and lisa went over, as she did ben walked away. when she realised he was walking away, he went down the lift and she ran down the stairs to try and catch him, she saw him from one of the hospital windows when he was in the car park and banged on the window he looked up and said "i know" she then carried on running to him but as she reached the car park ben had got in the taxi, the others had run after lisa and were trying to comfort her, but then when ben was still in the taxi, a drunk ran out infront of the car and therefore stopped the car. ben sat in the car in tears and lisa was crying in the car park, ben then decided to get out and the show ended with ben and lisa running to each other and lisa jumping into bens arms.
> 
> as for alex and the nun, the nun decided in the episode before last that it would not be right for them to get married as they both had different reasons to get married and wanted different things from it, so she ended up leaving him.


So was this last in the serie.

----------


## anna42hmr

yes that was the last episode in the series, as for wether there will be a 2nd series who knows.

did any one else see gemma in the audience of this afternoons episode of soapstar superstar (about 45 mins into the show)just after richard fleeshan just finished singing "moondance" the camera panned to the audience and gemma was in it, she has had her hair cut very very short 

keep an eye out for her in the results show if they pan into the audience again or on the ITV2 show after

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i watched the whole series and i really enjoyed it especially at the end when ben was leaving lisa after finding out about nathan then he stopped the taxi and ran out and hugged her i thought it was very romantic

----------


## Abbie

yer me too its just a shame thats the last time we will see them

----------


## Bree

yeah i loved it sad its come to an end tho  :Sad:

----------


## Angeltigger

> yer me too its just a shame thats the last time we will see them


*there a rumour or i think it is that they will be in a other show together it is in the rumour section*

----------


## Siobhan

Closing thread, this program is over and as you said there might be stuff in the rumour mill so don't want this getting into a spoiler

----------

